# Can Tortoises Eat fruit



## M155ALY (Feb 5, 2012)

Hiya everyone, Em well am new to the site, but i have had two Tortoises for about 5 years and just recently someone said, "Yeah did you know Tortoises shouldn't eat fruit" course i was like, "WWwwhat?!" i have been feeding them a mix of fruit and veg all the time, so just to make sure that it is ok or not...well is it ok to feed them Fruit? :S x


----------



## dmmj (Feb 5, 2012)

Depends on the tortoise. What type do you have?


----------



## M155ALY (Feb 5, 2012)

Am thinking they are Russian Tortoises...:/ x


----------



## M155ALY (Feb 5, 2012)

hey sorry don't really know how to work this site...Em yeah i think they are Russians :/ x S


----------



## dmmj (Feb 5, 2012)

If they are russians they should not be eating fruit, except for like once a month.
Tortoises (russians) simply cannot process the high sugar content well.


----------



## JoesMum (Feb 5, 2012)

I'll echo that. Russians and Greeks should not be given fruit on a regular basis. Which doesn't mean they don't love it; they do. It's just not good for them.

It's a green stuff diet for them. 

This website is great for finding out foodstuffs that are recommended for torts like yours: The Tortoise Table - Plant database

These will be helpful to you too:

http://russiantortoise.net/russiantortoisediet.htm

http://russiantortoise.org/care_sheet.htm

http://www.turtlerescues.com/russian_tortoise_care.htm


----------



## ascott (Feb 5, 2012)

> Em yeah i think they are Russians :/ x S



How about you post a pic of your tortoise....this way we can confirm for you if you have a russian


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello there, M155ALY:

*Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!*

What would you like for us to call you? 

Also, when we know *approximately* where you are, it helps us design our answers to better fit your questions.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 5, 2012)

They can have fruit but it shouldn't be a regular thing. I'd say once a week max. Tortoises don't process the sugars very well.


----------



## M155ALY (Feb 6, 2012)

Waw that so helpful everyone...this sites Awesome, well i don't give them fruit that often, so thats ok then, but least now i know for sure  x

Tessa & a Clover.JPG


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 10, 2012)

M155ALY said:


> Waw that so helpful everyone...this sites Awesome, well i don't give them fruit that often, so thats ok then, but least now i know for sure  x
> 
> Tessa & a Clover.JPG


----------

